# Frigidaire Dishwasher not drained



## llilipop (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a Frigidaire Dishwasher (model # fdb750rcc0 ) that is about 4 years old. It worked well. But now it can not drain, though I see the timer still rotates. Water is left inside all the time.

I'd like to know what can be the reason, and how to check (by multimeter, etc) before go to buy the new drain motor and try. 

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

This d/w has two motor and pump assemblies. One for washing and one for draining.



> But now it can not drain, though I see the timer still rotates. Water is left inside all the time


Drain motor and pump ( right side near the back ) assy receives 120 volts and runs to pump out the water. Power to the drain pump and no go = a bad drain pump or something stuck/jammed inside the drain pump. No power to the drain pump, and the wiring or timer is suspect for not allowing/sending power to drain pump assy.

If needed:








Drain pump kit

jeff.


----------



## llilipop (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff. That's very helpful. I did check and will order a new pump.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you get a chance, let us know how the repair goes.

jeff.


----------

